# Gaming Pc/Komplett Set für low budget



## LostSoul25 (16. Oktober 2012)

*Gaming Pc/Komplett Set für low budget*

Hallo ihr  Lieben,

Ich will demnächst einen Pc kaufen bzw Komplett Set. Bin keine hardcore zockerin oder spiele "super" games  Ab und zu online games wie mmorpg Aion, Perfect World (Wobei Sims 3 auch=D ) etc. Schaue mir aber dafür sehr oft filme am PC an und mache mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig wie zocken, film, skype und Microsoft word o.ä,  Könnt ihr mir also einen passenden Rechner oder Komplett PC set empfehlen? Sollte auch etwas länger am leben bleiben..irgendwie sind die bei mir nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen oder ist das normal? 

Ein Kommilitone hat mir diese zwei empfohlen.. was haltet ihr davon?

GAMER PC AMD Bulldozer FX 4100 4x 3,60GHz 8GB ATI HD 6790 1GB DDR5 MSI Board | eBay

KOMPLETT SET PC System Rechner FX 4100 4x3,6 GHz 8GB WLAN Computer 24 TFT | eBay

wobei da sind viele.. auch generell im Internet.. nur kenne ich mich jetzt da kaum aus, leider 

LG

Ps. sorry für meine Grammatik- und Rechtschreibfehler.. aber ist schon spät geworden


----------

